# Closed for remodel



## alloy (May 20, 2017)

I'm out of town this weekend at a swap meet in Monroe, WA.  At 5:30 this morning we went to McDonald's for some Mcmuffins.   The sign we saw says closed for remodel.

Somehow I think I might have chosen a word other than "remodel" to describe what's going on


----------



## woodchucker (May 20, 2017)

alloy said:


> I'm out of town this weekend at a swap meet in Monroe, WA.  At 5:30 this morning we sent to McDonald's for some Mcmuffins.   The sign we saw says closed for remodeled.
> 
> Somehow I think I might have chosen a word other than "remodel" to describe what's going on
> 
> View attachment 233805



Well you missed the word MAJOR


----------



## 4GSR (May 20, 2017)

Looks major alright. No building, just leveled ground!

I always heard that the original McDonald's restaurant buildings had basements to them.  Anyone know if that was true or not?


----------



## cvairwerks (May 21, 2017)

The one I worked in did. Probably 2/3 the square footage of the street level part of the building. We had a big walk in freezer, lots of dry storage and the carbonation and syrup systems for the drink dispensers down there. There was also a crew break area and a couple of offices.


----------



## kvt (May 21, 2017)

They seem to be doing that more and more,   bulldoze the old one down and start fresh.   Seems a waste to me but I guess to them it is not.


----------



## higgite (May 21, 2017)

Ha! McDonald's has a sense of humor. Who knew?

Tom


----------



## cvairwerks (May 21, 2017)

Lot of times it's simply faster to doze it off and build new. If there has been much of a electrical or gas code change, the cost to redo old piping or electrical to the new code can greatly exceed the cost to do a new install. When ours got remodeled, the cost to redo the electrical was getting close enough to simply replace the building, but we were in a time crunch and the contractors only had two weeks to gut and redo the building. Dozing and replacing wasn't even considered back then.


----------



## alloy (May 21, 2017)

woochucker said:


> Well you missed the word MAJOR



Yup you got me on that one for sure.

I guess I was under the mistaken impression that remodle meant to update or upgrade and existing structure.  

When we were in there in October it looked very up to date then.  But I guess Ronald needed new digs.


----------



## chips&more (May 21, 2017)

Gotta tell you a short story about my trip to Tokyo Japan and the Mc Donald’s I went into there. Dirt/land in VERY expensive in Tokyo. So, most buildings go up and not out. The Mc Donald’s restaurant I noticed was no different. The building was no wider than the front door. When inside with your arms out you could touch both sides of the walls! I can’t exactly remember, maybe it was 4 or 5 stories high? But only about 4 ½’ wide! On the flip side, the Lego headquarters in Tokyo had a full size passenger jet made out of Legos on the ground floor in there building!!!


----------

